# Post bath fluffy photos!



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just love this cutie!

Here are my Lance & Blaze when they were a little over 1 year old & just home from the salon.
.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jasmyne said:


> Let’s see your babies post bath/dry fluffy photos!
> Here is Emmett (15 weeks tomorrow) all fluffy!
> View attachment 888262
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think I will ever get over how cute he is 🥰


Great picture of Emmett, he is so cute........


----------



## LucyNoble (Apr 10, 2021)

Related -- she loved the water/tub sooooo much -- she got in there and could not get out. LOL


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zaya after her groom


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

Drying in progress!!


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jasmyne said:


> Let’s see your babies post bath/dry fluffy photos!
> Here is Emmett (15 weeks tomorrow) all fluffy!
> View attachment 888262
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think I will ever get over how cute he is 🥰


What a Hansome fella !!


----------

